# Not sure what's wrong..



## MVPernula (Jul 12, 2017)

Heya!

Just got my sweet D7100 picked up and I love it already. I studied media 3 years ago, photography was one of those three, there I learned a bit about using manual among other things but generally the basics outside 'auto'.

I know ISO, shutter time, WB and the thing I've never said in english.. The thing that decides how much light gets into your camera.. The F thing. You know what I'm talking about. (classic "sorry english isnt my native language" )

And to me that's basically all I should have to know if I want to take a properly exposed picture of, well, anything right?

When taking a picture I'm at the middle of the slider. You know this thing:
- <----0----> + 
And I know having it on + makes it brighter and - makes it darker.

But the fuzz is that even though I'm at the middle/0 it still gets VERY overexposed, and I cant really figure out why.

What am I missing guys? Have I gotten something backwards? Havent really been too much into photography lately, so I'm a bit rusty.

Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Jul 12, 2017)

The "f-stop" is a ratio of the focal length divided by the aperture opening. 

Written thus: f/1.8 for example.

The f stop changes as the aperture is changed.

f-number - Wikipedia


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 12, 2017)

Check the "Exposure Compensation" and see if it is set to 0 - ZERO
or if it's +1.0   or something

I'll take a picture of the manual on this ...


----------



## Designer (Jul 12, 2017)

MVPernula said:


> ..even though I'm at the middle/0 it still gets VERY overexposed, and I cant really figure out why.


I can't explain why.  Your light meter may be wonky.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 12, 2017)

Make sure the exposure comp is set to zero. 

Honestly, I'd suggest shooting with auto mode and study the f-stop, iso and shutter speed and try to recreate that in manual mode.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 12, 2017)

..
#10  to the right of the main release button


----------



## SCraig (Jul 12, 2017)

If you are shooting a scene with a lot of light-colored background the metering system is going to see that as middle-gray and underexpose the photograph.  Likewise if the scene has a lot of dark background the metering system will overexpose the photograph.

If all you are doing is centering the meter then why bother with manual?  All you are doing is performing the action manually that the camera would do automatically in one of the auto modes.  You aren't compensating for anything, you aren't truly using manual mode, only doing what the camera tells you to do.


----------



## MVPernula (Jul 12, 2017)

Designer said:


> MVPernula said:
> 
> 
> > ..even though I'm at the middle/0 it still gets VERY overexposed, and I cant really figure out why.
> ...





nerwin said:


> Make sure the exposure comp is set to zero.
> 
> Honestly, I'd suggest shooting with auto mode and study the f-stop, iso and shutter speed and try to recreate that in manual mode.





astroNikon said:


> ..
> #10  to the right of the main release button
> View attachment 143140 View attachment 143141



Okay so using the EXACT same settings in Manual as Auto.
WB, Shutter speed, the f thingy (help me) and ISO- Gives me the correct brightness.. But the fuzz remains.

It's still nowhere near the slider, putting it at "0" makes it crazy bright.ÖKAJSGDRHAÖÄG

ASTRONIKON was right, I must've hit the button by accident. This really helped me, thanks!


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 12, 2017)

for your other question ... the "f thingy" is the Aperture

This is the opening in the lens.
The lens, as examples:
AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G
or
AF-S DX NIKKOR 55-200mm f/4-5.6G ED VR II

the "f/" identified how Open the lens can be.
For instance with the 18-55, at 18mm the maximum open the aperture can be is a number of 3.5.  Whereas at 55mm t's 5.6
==> What Is Aperture? | Understanding Camera Aperture from Nikon from Nikon

The smaller the number, the larger the opening and the more light that is let through (also the shallower the depth of field).  many times people will have a large aperture (small number) and the subject they are taking a photo of is Out Of Focus.  This is a common problem on 50/1.8 lenses.  ONe has to learn to use the Aperture to maintain focus of their subject.

Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed


----------



## Braineack (Jul 12, 2017)

post an example.


----------



## MVPernula (Jul 12, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> for your other question ... the "f thingy" is the Aperture
> 
> This is the opening in the lens.
> The lens, as examples:
> ...


I basically know what it's about and how to use it, it's just the name that passed me.
I'm swedish and in my language you call it "bländare", so it was nowhere even near to be called the same!



Braineack said:


> post an example.


No need, it's solved!


----------



## Designer (Jul 12, 2017)

MVPernula said:


> I'm Swedish and in my language you call it "bländare", so it was nowhere even near to be called the same!


The translation for "bländare" comes out; "mixer" which is very strange.  

You also have "stopp", which is very close to our English "stop".  See above; f-stop is what I wrote in post #2.  



astroNikon said:


> for your other question ... the "f thingy" is the Aperture


No, not really.  (see post #2 above)

The "f" thingy is the ratio (see post #2 above) of focal length *divided by* the aperture.  (see post #2 above)

For reference please see post #2 above.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 12, 2017)

Designer said:


> MVPernula said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Swedish and in my language you call it "bländare", so it was nowhere even near to be called the same!
> ...



I'm pretty sure @astroNikon understands what an f-stop is. But I'm positive that he was explaining in a way the OP would understand. 

But yes...the aperture is a diaphragm in the lens that opens and closes depending on the f-stop desired for the exposure the user dialed in. I think...lol


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 12, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I'm pretty sure @astroNikon understands what an f-stop is. But I'm positive that he was explaining in a way the OP would understand.


Precisely.
If I describe it as it is technically, most people eyes will glaze over when all they need is a simple explanation of how it affects how they take a picture.

'ye old acronym "KISS" comes to mind.


----------



## Designer (Jul 12, 2017)

Right.  We can use incorrect terminology because the OP is Swedish, and doesn't speak our language, so the wrong words really won't matter at all.


----------



## MVPernula (Jul 13, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> for your other question ... the "f thingy" is the Aperture
> 
> This is the opening in the lens.
> The lens, as examples:
> ...



Yeah Aperture is the word I was looking for.



Designer said:


> MVPernula said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Swedish and in my language you call it "bländare", so it was nowhere even near to be called the same!
> ...


Yeah translation is a funny thing hahahah!
Stop has a wider usage is swedish as well, it can be translated to "slut" which means "end" among other things. Like the last stop you take on a bus, or 'final destination' on a train you call "Slutstation" in swedish and that's pretty hilarious.

https://images-cdn.9gag.com/photo/aMbeAVP_700b.jpg



Designer said:


> Right.  We can use incorrect terminology because the OP is Swedish, and doesn't speak our language, so the wrong words really won't matter at all.


RUDE! I'd say I'm pretty fluent in english, I just didn't know the specific word for aperture. 
However, if I don't understand something I can just google it. The reason I didn't google aperture yesterday is becuase I posted this topic via phone and I was lazy, no shame.


----------



## Designer (Jul 13, 2017)

MVPernula said:


> RUDE! I'd say I'm pretty fluent in english, I just didn't know the specific word for aperture.
> However, if I don't understand something I can just google it. The reason I didn't google aperture yesterday is becuase I posted this topic via phone and I was lazy, no shame.


Yes, it was rather rude of me, but I aimed my rudeness at the two posters who gave you incorrect information. 

I should always remember that sarcasm never works on the internet. 

Those guys think giving you an incorrect answer to your question is acceptable, but to me it is inexcusable.  If they assume that because you're not a native English speaker, an incorrect answer will not be noticed by you, then it is they who are being rude, not I.  

What you call the aperture, or the mathematical relationship of the aperture to the focal length is of no concern to me, but you specifically asked about the "f" term, and my answer is correct, while theirs is misleading. 

Now who among us is being rude?


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 13, 2017)

I believe you purchased your camera used.  First thing you need to do is whats called a 2 button reset.  It removes any of the previous users settings.  This will put the camera into it's factory settings.  If you don't do this you may be chasing settings and such for a long time.

Normally Nikon has a marking by the two buttons.  But it's probably easier to just look up D7100 factory reset on youtube.

After you do that take some test shots.  And go from there.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 13, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I believe you purchased your camera used.  First thing you need to do is whats called a 2 button reset.  It removes any of the previous users settings.  This will put the camera into it's factory settings.  If you don't do this you may be chasing settings and such for a long time.
> 
> Normally Nikon has a marking by the two buttons.  But it's probably easier to just look up D7100 factory reset on youtube.
> 
> After you do that take some test shots.  And go from there.


p 131


----------



## MVPernula (Jul 18, 2017)

Designer said:


> MVPernula said:
> 
> 
> > RUDE! I'd say I'm pretty fluent in english, I just didn't know the specific word for aperture.
> ...


I also mean that quite sarcastically, so I suppose that also proves your point that sarcasm over text/internet is hard  Either way, no harm done in trying to help! I don't mind them talking the way they usually do, honestly I'd feel bad if they chose to not speak "normally" with me.

Like I said earilier, if there's something I don't nuderstand I'll just go ahead and google it. I have no problem what so ever when it comes to talking like this, just holding a conversation is fine. The hickups are mostly the names of things I don't use in my day-to-day english! Like 'aperture'  And my swedish vocabulary is pretty bad to begin with hahahaha!
My point is; No harm done.

And I personally felt like their explanation worked fine for me!



benhasajeep said:


> I believe you purchased your camera used.  First thing you need to do is whats called a 2 button reset.  It removes any of the previous users settings.  This will put the camera into it's factory settings.  If you don't do this you may be chasing settings and such for a long time.
> 
> Normally Nikon has a marking by the two buttons.  But it's probably easier to just look up D7100 factory reset on youtube.
> 
> After you do that take some test shots.  And go from there.


This I didn't know, I'll definetly do that. Thanks!



astroNikon said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you purchased your camera used.  First thing you need to do is whats called a 2 button reset.  It removes any of the previous users settings.  This will put the camera into it's factory settings.  If you don't do this you may be chasing settings and such for a long time.
> ...


That helps alot!! Thank you!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2017)

OP this might be helpful if you bought the camera used. http://download.nikonimglib.com/archive2/Wt74B00WmPdp01GF7sU080xUqy56/D7100_(En)03.pdf

Sorry, went to Nikon World wide but could only find the manual in English


----------



## Designer (Jul 25, 2017)

MVPernula said:


> And I personally felt like their explanation worked fine for me!


Good for you!  

If "aperture" is the equivalent of "f-stop" then you've go no worries!


----------

